
The Simple (And Perhaps Harsh) Reality Of Apple’s Ecosystem - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/15/apple-ecosystem/
======
sudont
Cribbed from the linked list of the pundit-who-shall-not-be-named:
<http://twitter.com/gassee/status/37642355649675264#>

Apple’s game is to make things that are friendly to the user, much in the same
way that Google makes things that are everywhere for the user.

The other side is always seamy, because we can see the stitching and sometimes
it rubs on us the wrong way.

